# Craigslist: Lyft $1500/wk; Taxi $1000/wk; Uber $692/wk. Who's right?



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Lyft says I can earn up to *$1500/week (plus tips). *I'm going to be SO rich:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/trp/5548269769.html

Yellow Cab is stating *$1000/week*:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/trp/5548269584.html

Uber is actually quite different listing *$692/week**:

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/trp/5547966163.html

*$692/week in fares 

Uber's numbers are actually the realest for potential earnings. Their quote of $692/week in fares equals $554/week net after 20% commission ($519 with 25% commission).

At 20% commission (before expenses):

(40 hours): $13.85
(35 hours): $15.83
(30 hours): $18.47

What do you guys think? Any validity to these claims (especially for Lyft)? What are your cities listing in Craigslist for earnings potential?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Keep in mind that gross fare calculations *include* SRF/booking fee or whatever, so drivers lose that too.

So $692/week in fares, minus $80 (booking fee of $1.60 from Pittsburgh, super low-ball estimate of 50 rides averaging $13+ per ride), minus commission of ($122.40 or $153), leaves $489.60/$459 depending on the commission rate.

Revised estimates at 20% commission before expenses:
$12.24/hour @ 40 hours
$13.99/hour @ 35 hours
$16.32/hour @ 30 hours


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Keep in mind that gross fare calculations *include* SRF/booking fee or whatever, so drivers lose that too.
> 
> So $692/week in fares, minus $80 (booking fee of $1.60 from Pittsburgh, super low-ball estimate of 50 rides averaging $13+ per ride), minus commission of ($122.40 or $153), leaves $489.60/$459 depending on the commission rate.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update, I was disregarding fees but I'm sure Uber's CL ad includes these in 'fares' for marketing purposes.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Can you believe the gall of Lyft though? Lol like damn guys come on.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Can you believe the gall of Lyft though? Lol like damn guys come on.


The Lyft ad may be linking to a new driver promotion, they only promise those earnings for the first 4 weeks, and there are some strict (but not unattainable) requirements to qualify. Typically similar to the following:



https://www.lyft.com/terms/incentives/5542d9206f4e4d2b40cb2399 said:


> Weekly Guarantees for New Drivers
> 
> New drivers in Seattle, WA are eligible for $1,500 weekly guarantees for their first 4 weeks. If they don't hit the guarantee amount on their own, we'll cover the difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> The Lyft ad may be linking to a new driver promotion, they only promise those earnings for the first 4 weeks, and there are some strict (but not unattainable) requirements to qualify. Typically similar to the following:


Again thanks for the follow-up and new information I haven't seen before. I searched through the CL Lyft link and didn't see any guidelines for earning that $1500/week but it sounds like it may be similar to what you cited (maybe sent to the applicant after the process has begun). I can tell you the kicker would be staying in driver mode for 50 hours. The vast majority of Pittsburgh's 3000+ drivers (Uber) are part time I imagine.


----------



## BostonBorn (Apr 20, 2016)

I use to average around 35 hours a week at around $30/hour gross but now the past month I'm doing closer to $46/hour gross. After deducting uber's 20% and around $105 a week for fuel I'm looking at around $1180.00 per week before taxes. I know almost everyone factors in insurance, depreciation and all this other crap that honestly is inevitable if you were gonna just own a car and not do uber anyway (and I get it uber does depreciate your car faster). I don't mind my car depreciating faster, I'll just buy another cheap one, and for me the money is worth it here in Boston. Now UberPOOL, that shits not cool on any level.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## BostonBorn (Apr 20, 2016)

ato72543 said:


>


Nah it's not bullshit. I can actually prove it. Maybe it just helps that I've been driving commercially in Boston for the last 10 years. Maybe while you're stuck in traffic earning $7/hour I'm cutting through streets you never thought possible on my way to the money.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

BostonBorn said:


> Nah it's not bullshit. I can actually prove it. Maybe it just helps that I've been driving commercially in Boston for the last 10 years. Maybe while you're stuck in traffic earning $7/hour I'm cutting through streets you never thought possible on my way to the money.


How many miles to earn that $1180 in 35 hours? Fare versus Surge earnings?


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

BostonBorn said:


> Nah it's not bullshit. I can actually prove it. Maybe it just helps that I've been driving commercially in Boston for the last 10 years. Maybe while you're stuck in traffic earning $7/hour I'm cutting through streets you never thought possible on my way to the money.


Well many of us are not blessed to live in a busy market like Boston where you can actually make fares like that. Where I am located Uber is beyond ******ed to lower the fares to this level because there is just not enough demand here!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's part of the reason why:

UBERX

Per Minute: $0.20
Per Mile: $1.24

https://www.uber.com/cities/boston/


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Who said it


MikesUber said:


> Lyft says I can earn up to *$1500/week (plus tips). *I'm going to be SO rich:
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/trp/5548269769.html
> 
> ...


its 25% commission and then factor in gas and wear and tear and we will evade the taxes for now


----------

